# F200



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish. think about it. 5/8 ton. Inline diesel at 350HP, 600 ft lb tourque. 20 MPH city 25 hwy. There's such a huge jump from F150 to an F250 it seems like this concept would sell. Super Duty Light.

95 % a daily driver but a weekend warrior with some guts.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Billphish said:


> I wish. think about it. 5/8 ton. Inline diesel at 350HP, 600 ft lb tourque. 20 MPH city 25 hwy. There's such a huge jump from F150 to an F250 it seems like this concept would sell. Super Duty Light.
> 
> 95 % a daily driver but a weekend warrior with some guts.


me and you both


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Basically what the Tundra and F-!50 are now.. I'd be game for a true heavy hauler with the manners of a 1/2 ton.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Basically what the Tundra and F-!50 are now.. I'd be game for a true heavy hauler with the manners of a 1/2 ton.


 I read Tundra is coming with a diesel. Not sure of the performance parameters. The engine I described may not exist.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I'd love a good 6 cyl turbo diesel in the F150. 

I really think the F150 with the EB and 7200# GVWR package, or the equivalent Ram with the Hemi are what you are talking about. The EB has 420 ft/lb stock. With the turbos, a simple tune should get it well over 500. 

The new TD in the 1500 Ram is interesting but seems underpowered. It appears to be more gas mileage oriented with decent power, whereas the EB seem power oriented with okay mileage.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> The new TD in the 1500 Ram is interesting but seems underpowered. It appears to be more gas mileage oriented with decent power, whereas the EB seem power oriented with okay mileage.


I agree about the Ram. The Ford Ecoboost gains to much power from turbos. This is not the best for pulling loads or longevity. Got to get the RPMs before turbo work. They should have supercharged the F150.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> I agree about the Ram. The Ford Ecoboost gains to much power from turbos. This is not the best for pulling loads or longevity. Got to get the RPMs before turbo work. They should have supercharged the F150.


Yep. You have to wind the EB all the way up to 2000 RPM to get peak torque of 420. It will hold it there until 5000 RPM. By comparison the 6.2 doesn't make 420 ft/lbs until 4500 RPM. At 2000 RPM it is only making 300 ft/lbs.

They have been using turbos in diesel trucks for years. Why? You can make lots of torque early with forced induction and hold it there through the RPM range. The principle is identical in both gas and diesel engines. It's why the EB does so well in towing challenges.

As for longevity, the main issue is heat from the turbos. It cooks oils and fatigues metal. Diesels by their nature generate a lot more heat than gas engines. Inter coolers and oil coolers solved this issue some time ago. Every one with a modern turbo diesel knows this. The principal works exactly the same is a gas turbo but there is less heat to deal with.

I don't get why this is an issue for some people. It's an idea that makes perfect sense and seems to be playing itself out nicely. The EB is in it's 3rd model year and they don't seem to be blowing up right and left.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> Yep. You have to wind the EB all the way up to 2000 RPM to get peak torque of 420. It will hold it there until 5000 RPM. By comparison the 6.2 doesn't make 420 ft/lbs until 4500 RPM. At 2000 RPM it is only making 300 ft/lbs.
> 
> They have been using turbos in diesel trucks for years. Why? You can make lots of torque early with forced induction and hold it there through the RPM range. The principle is identical in both gas and diesel engines. It's why the EB does so well in towing challenges.
> 
> ...


Yep, I have been running turbo diesels for 20+ years. In both heavy equipment and trucks. The principle is not identical, as diesel makes more torque, and makes it faster. In my opinion, turbo gas not the best for towing. Great from small engine cars, not the best for towing. The EB may be great, and may prove me wrong, if you own one hope it last you 1/2 million miles.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I still at this point would not buy an eco boost although it appears to be the towing champ in a 1/2 ton pickup. By a lot.


----------



## skeeter-1 (Mar 2, 2012)

The new Nissan Titan is supposed to be offering a V8 Cummins deisel


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

skeeter-1 said:


> The new Nissan Titan is supposed to be offering a V8 Cummins deisel


That motor was originally designed for the Ram it's a shame they are putting it in the Titan. 300hp approximately 500ft/lbs I'd like to have seen that motor go into a better looking truck.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

If the half ton diesel was gonna be the next big thing Ford would have been on it long before Dodge and Nissan. Ford actually worked on one several years before the thought of the ecoboost. In their opinion it would not have been a good sell. I think I would ( hell I know I would I work for them ) trust ford and not a company that is only in business because our POTUS is an idiot and bailed them out.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

skeeter-1 said:


> The new Nissan Titan is supposed to be offering a V8 Cummins deisel


was gonna say this. this is the truck that will fit in between classes. my guess is itll put the titan back on top of the half ton game. me personally id rather just have a 3/4 or 1 ton diesel.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> If the half ton diesel was gonna be the next big thing Ford would have been on it long before Dodge and Nissan. Ford actually worked on one several years before the thought of the ecoboost. In their opinion it would not have been a good sell. I think I would ( hell I know I would I work for them ) trust ford and not a company that is only in business because our POTUS is an idiot and bailed them out.


Yeah, OK.....
http://blogs.automotive.com/ford-th...ny-that-still-owes-the-government-109409.html

http://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmu...axpayers-money-the-answer-might-surprise-you/

:headknock :work:


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I think the VM diesel in the RAM is the right size for a 1/2 ton truck. Any load to big for the VM is too big for a 1500. 

GM was working on a baby DuraMax back in the 2005-08 time frame. It is reverse flow like the 6.7l Powerstroke. As I recall, it could be introduced in short order.

Nissan and the Cummins. It is likely to get the fuel economy of Fords 5.0l and GMs 5.3l. If that is the case, it will be a fail.

Toyota internationally is a very large diesel supplier. If they decide to supply one, it will be a winner.


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

Oh, Ford used to make the light duty F250s. They were based on the F150 with medium duty components. 7-lug wheels, etc. I liked the flop but it was a bit of a flop marketing wise.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Yeah, OK.....
> http://blogs.automotive.com/ford-th...ny-that-still-owes-the-government-109409.html
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/joannmu...axpayers-money-the-answer-might-surprise-you/
> ...


 Ford owes Money that was borrowed just like any company borrows money to do business. Gmc bail out and dodge were totally different the gov bought all the shares of stock and then sold them at a huge loss that is not a loan that a bail out. The govt will get 100% of there loan back from ford including interest but as for the loss on the GM stocks that were sold that money is gone. If your a Ford hater you can spin it whihc ever way you want but the stock holders who owned Ford stocks before and after this wreck know that Ford saved this country a ton of money by tuffing it out and making it onb there own.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Spin it the way you want, GM hater...

The Treasury Department cut it down to the current $5.9 billion,and only if Ford promised to build green cars with it. Like GM and Chrysler, Ford would have faltered if it hadn't gotten its hot cash injection.

Read more: http://blogs.automotive.com/ford-th...owes-the-government-109409.html#ixzz2od8uJq3m


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Charlie in TX said:


> Oh, Ford used to make the light duty F250s. They were based on the F150 with medium duty components. 7-lug wheels, etc. I liked the flop but it was a bit of a flop marketing wise.


I had one of those light duty F250s as a work truck, loved it. Just wish they would have taken the same truck and put something like a John Deere diesel engine in it.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> I had one of those light duty F250s as a work truck, loved it. Just wish they would have taken the same truck and put something like a John Deere diesel engine in it.


The modern F150 with the heavy duty stuff will kick the light duty F250's arse on every dimension.

they basically just dropped the f250 moniker and kept improving it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Gottagofishin said:


> The modern F150 with the heavy duty stuff will kick the light duty F250's arse on every dimension.
> 
> they basically just dropped the f250 moniker and kept improving it.


Sure hope so, think it was ten or more years ago.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> Sure hope so, think it was ten or more years ago.


If I remember correctly, when they dropped it in 2001, they came out with some heavy duty options for the F150 to take it's place. I had one of those 2001 HD F150's.

Drug an 8500 lb travel trailer all over creation with that truck. One of the best trucks I ever had.


----------

